# Lamiglas TI-2000 build



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i was lucky enough to find one of the last of these wonderfull blanks.
Lamiglas TI2000 / IM700 Fly Blanks









it was discontinued a few years back. i have been 
looking for one for quite some time. this rod is still offered by Lamiglas in a steelhead series casting rod for 500.00.

the blank i found is a 9ft. 8wt. 4 piece fast action.
it should arrive tomorrow and i can post pics of this creative innovational blank.
i have one i built a while back and it is the only flyrod i use.

parts are titanium a-8 reel seat, all titanium stripperguides, and titanium snakes. a totally salt proof fishing machine. whether you are fishing for reds or tarpon. bone fish or stripers. this is the blank.
i am really looking forward to this finished rod.
i think greg will be surprized at its lifting power and its strength.

In 2000, Lamiglas integrated Titanium with high modulus IM700 graphite. nothing short of phenomenal. These rod blanks are light in weight, high in strength, unparalleled in durability and more sensitive than any other rod ever! The properties of Titanium also include excellent fatigue resistance, positive damponing characteristics and superior corrosion resistance. IM700 Graphite is secured to the titanium with a special aerospace bonding agent creating a rod blank that not only transmits sensitivity more efficiently but also amplifies the most subtle sensations. There are no finer rod blanks for the serious fishing enthusiast.
Randall


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

hey randall are you doin mostly fly rods now?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jake i have always done a lot of fly rods. there just are'nt a lot of saltwater fishers down here yet. most of my rods are sold to folks that live up north. I suspect that the market is on a swing towards flyfishing in the gulf salt waters. 

fly rods are a little more fun for me, since i get to make so many parts.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

AFTER THE USUAL FED-EX DELAYS 

Here are the blank pics. you can see that the first section is a titanium tube. 
preaty unique design.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sure wish you would take a few vacation days and finish this rod...i need to go fishin


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i think you will be pleasantly surprized with the progress after this weekend.
good to see ya here on 2 cool greg.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I decided to use black lip pearl for the trim on this one because the blank has the exposed silver. 

here is the finished full well. I will be building the pearl butt cap here in a bit.

this should compliment the titanium very well.

randall


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*oh yea!*

Randall-

that looks great...on a conference call, couldn't answer your call

g-


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

As usual the handle is fantastic.

DJ


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, here is the butt cap. i will put an aluminum cap on it.

this is some sweet lookin stuff.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Randall the black in there looks great man, gonna make that rod really stand out bud.


----------

